# Another New Longbow



## WildmanSC (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought a new Crow Creek Blackfeather 3-piece T/D longbow yesterday evening from a bow shop in Little Rock, AR, Archer's Advantage (phone number (501) 663-2245). Mike Boone (Papa) put me onto the shop. They have at least 5 or 6 other Crow Creek bows in stock including a couple of Crow Mag 3-piece T/D longbows for those having a shorter draw length and desiring a shorter bow.

My new Blackfeather is 62", 51#@28", Cocobolo/Bocote riser and Bamboo limbs. It should be shipped today and I'll be shooting it a week from tomorrow!  

Bill


----------



## Al33 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, some of my favorite woods in that bow. Sounds like a beauty. Congrat's!


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 1, 2007)

*Crow Creek Longbow*

Al,

If the pics of a used Crow Creek bow I just missed out on buying by mere minutes provides any indication, it will be knock your eyes out beautiful.  But even better, from everything I've read they shoot every bit as good as they are beautiful!

Bill


----------



## Slasher (Jun 2, 2007)

Whew... the hits keep on coming!!! The way you go through bows , I want to be adopted!!! I'd have to learn to adjust to hand-me-downs, but the fine bows would make it worth it!!! 

Congrats Wildman, I am sure you'll have fun this summer getting her shooting well


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 2, 2007)

Slasher said:


> Whew... the hits keep on coming!!! The way you go through bows , I want to be adopted!!! I'd have to learn to adjust to hand-me-downs, but the fine bows would make it worth it!!!
> 
> Congrats Wildman, I am sure you'll have fun this summer getting her shooting well



Slasher,

Actually, I've only handed down two bows.  I handed down my first T/D recurve, and first trad bow, to my son-in-law.  I then handed down my second T/D recurve, and second trad bow, to my son.  I'll have to wait awhile until my three grandsons get old enough for me to hand a bow down to them.  By then I will be shooting bows around 40-42#, in all likelihood.

I am looking forward to shooting the bow!  

Bill


----------



## Slasher (Jun 2, 2007)

Nevermind me, I'm justa funning with ya... Never let jealousy get to ya... I'm real happy fer ya!!! I'd probably be ruined trying to learn a new bow... I've enough trouble trying to shoot good with the 2 I got already... although this new one (R/D longbow) seems to point much more naturally than the old one(t'd recurve- which after almost 3 yrs, I still struggle past 20 yds...)... untill I get consistant enough with these I shouldn't be trying anything new...

Congrats on the new bow...

Slasher


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 4, 2007)

*Hmmm, That May Be a Part of My Problem*

Slasher,

You may have identified part of my problem with consistency.  Over the past 6 or 7 years I have bought and sold or traded at 60 bows.  I now have a Fox Royal Crown longbow, the Crow Creek Blackfeather on the way to me, and a Border Harrier GL which hopefully will be shipped in August.  The Fox is a great shooting bow, when I hold my bow arm steady and get a clean release!!

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 7, 2007)

*Crow Creek Arrived*

The Crow Creek longbow arrived at the Archery Shop today.  I went by and picked it up on the way home.  I assembled it and shot some of the arrows Budro had on hand.  It shot a mixed bag of wood and aluminum arrows just fine.  It is definitely a keeper.

Bill


----------



## Slasher (Jun 7, 2007)

WildmanSC said:


> The Crow Creek longbow arrived at the Archery Shop today.  I went by and picked it up on the way home.
> Bill



There's a man rule that states: *There shall be NO bragging on new bows or how good they shoot' UNLESS one includes pics...* 

glad you are liking, now the fun part... getting it all set up and tuned... not to mention SHOOTING!!!


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 8, 2007)

Slasher said:


> There's a man rule that states: *There shall be NO bragging on new bows or how good they shoot' UNLESS one includes pics...*
> 
> glad you are liking, now the fun part... getting it all set up and tuned... not to mention SHOOTING!!!



There is also a man rule, that should be read this man's rule, that you pick the bow up first, shoot it second, report its qualities and then the pics follow.  Maybe tomorrow I will get around to the pics.   

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 9, 2007)

*Some pics of Crow Creek Longbow*

Here are some pics of my new Crow Creek Blackfeather longbow:












Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 9, 2007)

*A Couple More Pics*

A couple more pics of new Crow Creek Blackfeather longbow:











Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 9, 2007)

*Last Pic of Longbow*

Last pic I took of my Crow Creek Blackfeather longbow:






Bill


----------



## Al33 (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful bow Bill!


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 9, 2007)

Al,

Thanks!  I really like the finish on it.  It is unlike any I've seen before.  It is a "rough" satin, but yet it lets the beauty of the wood shine through.

Bill


----------



## Slasher (Jun 10, 2007)

Wildman,

Beautiful Bow!!!  Something about the craftsmanship, the gentle clean lines of a longbow, and the beauty of the woods   that makes the heart beat just a lil bit faster...

I wish the two of you a wonderful summer of becoming one and a bountiful Fall of teaming up on some critters!!!
Thanks Fer sharing
 

Gary


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 10, 2007)

Gary,

Thanks!  I've started the bonding process and I'm looking forward to my trip to IL with my son after big whitetails in November!

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 20, 2007)

*Bonding to Another Crow Creek Black Feather*

Just in time to get ready for the IL deer season, I've reached an agreement to sell my present Crow Creek Black Feather to the owner of the Archery Shop I frequent to shoot my bows and to buy stuff.  Why would I sell my black Feather?

It seems Mr. Patton recently completed a new Black Feather he had built for a fella.  Then the fella backed out and bought another model of bow Mr. Patton had on hand.  Mr. Patton emailed pics of the bow to me this weekend.

I'll be putting a MO in Priority Mail to Mr. Patton to pay for the new Black Feather this afternoon.  I'll post pics of the new Black Feather when I get home tonight!  The bonding process will start this weekend, or the following weekend!!

Bill


----------

